
Technical Overview : Dart : Structured web programming - shubber
http://www.dartlang.org/docs/technical-overview/
======
shubber
Mostly, I just want to say amongst people I respect:

Once the Dart VM is living in a browser, I will look at learning it. Until
then, it has all the downsides of node.js + Coffeescript without the upside of
an existing community.

Put actual Dart in the browser, with JS compilation as a fallback, and now I'm
willing to spend time on it.

